# Cinder Block Stand and Tank On Top



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I have enough cinder blocks to build a solid stand for my 180 gallon glass tank 4 blocks high. I read that glasscages only honors the warranty if their tank is on one of their stands. I dont feel like their stands are strong enough but I wanted to know from you guys what you think i should do. Plus i can hide all my equipment underneath if i get a stand from them. Does anyone have a stand from there or similar? Is it plenty strong enough to hold all the weight? I know im probably just over thinking it but any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man well id say the stand would hold the tank fine if that the only way they warranty it. but cinder blocks work good too, My buddy and i built his stand out of them and it looks wicked. obviously make sure you got a bored on-top of the blocks then Styrofoam or something soft under then tank.







good luck man lets see some pics once your setup


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I have to wait til the 7th to fill it with water so at the moment Im just trying to get everything else ready. I will definintely get pics up though when I start setting it up







Got any pics of that stand you built? THanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the stand is made for the tank and weight of the water...if you dont trust the stand you can add some 1x1 or2x2 or 2x4 inside the stand to make it stronger.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

their stands will definatly hold the weight of it.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

i'g go with the stand. their made for that purpose. i won't trust the cinder bricks.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> hey man well id say the stand would hold the tank fine if that the only way they warranty it. but cinder blocks work good too, My buddy and i built his stand out of them and it looks wicked. obviously make sure you got a bored on-top of the blocks then Styrofoam or something soft under then tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes right, our buddy's tank looks pretty good, thanks to the help of mr dairy whip over there :nod:


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha I keep hearing about it...I want to see it! Post some pics up if you can or get him to


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> *hey man well id say the stand would hold the tank fine if that the only way they warranty it.*


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Humper said:


> I have enough cinder blocks to build a solid stand for my 180 gallon glass tank 4 blocks high. I read that glasscages only honors the warranty if their tank is on one of their stands. I dont feel like their stands are strong enough but I wanted to know from you guys what you think i should do. Plus i can hide all my equipment underneath if i get a stand from them. Does anyone have a stand from there or similar? Is it plenty strong enough to hold all the weight? I know im probably just over thinking it but any help would be greatly appreciated!


You know if the tank breaks on their stand they have to replace it... so either way, it might break right? I would go with the stand they will warranty. That way, if something happens its not out of your pocket.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

cinder blocks are fine, you can build a stand for cheap

$60.00 for my stand............pic


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats a great looking stand for $60. After going over my options I think Ive decided to use the cinder blocks since I already have them. Assclown how did you put your tank on the cinder blocks? Did you just make a frame of 2x4 and put that on top of them? Thanks for all the replies guys I just cant see spending the money on a stand when I can put the money to better use. THe warranty is only a seal warranty and for 90 days. so i am not even considering that. ANy suggestions on the construction of the stand would be great. Pics are a plus !


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the cyinder blocks will work fine but a stand will be the best so I thinkeither way the tank will be supported enough. Good luck


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

both work. i have the iron stands so can put tank(s) on the top and bottom. but i have seen some really nice tank setups on cinder blocks. all the person did was use a black sheet to put over the blocks, i liked it a lot


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Humper said:


> Thats a great looking stand for $60. After going over my options I think Ive decided to use the cinder blocks since I already have them. Assclown how did you put your tank on the cinder blocks? Did you just make a frame of 2x4 and put that on top of them? Thanks for all the replies guys I just cant see spending the money on a stand when I can put the money to better use. THe warranty is only a seal warranty and for 90 days. so i am not even considering that. ANy suggestions on the construction of the stand would be great. Pics are a plus !


my old tank was a 150g and i made sure that the blocks supported all 4 corners and the
center of the tank, make sure you do not pile the blocks higher than 4 to 5 foot, otherwise
it will in fact tip over, there is a formula for this but it eludes me at this time

i built my stand just at the cusp of height, like 72" i belive


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

IM in the process of stacking them right now. Im only doing 31 inches tall which puts my overall height at 55 inches. I got a board to put on top of the cinder blocks to make it level and also some insulation sheets that should help in leveling. Anything else I need?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds good. Make sure you are placing the blocks properly.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah sorry man cant get eny pics.... but use your imagination and try diffrent things you will find somthing you like


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

How do you mean stack them properly? Isnt there only one way to do it?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

well im sure he means stack em level and even so the wait of the tank is spread out properly







or else one day your going to come home to a swimming pool. you dont want that......


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

if you use blocks i would place a piece of plywood on top to distrbute the wt.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha I hope I never come home to a playpool in my living room. I have 40 cinder blocks and am stacking them in two rows with an inch between the rows so that they are bearing the weight of the outside perimeter of the tank. I bought a piece of MDF board that is 3/4 inch thick and is cut to size to put on top of the cinder blocks to distribute the weight. I also got some insulation that is like a foam that is also 3/4 inch thick to place under the tank so that it levels out more evenly. Anything else I need?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i think you got it on the right track man sounds like its going to be fine :nod: make sure to post some pics after. good luck man how many blocks high are you planing on making the stand?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Im going 4 high because I dont like the tanks being so low that you have to bend over to see them. Its only about 31 inches high with the blocks stacked so I dont think its too high. Im in the process of stacking them and should be done today since I have a level now. Ill take pics after im done but the tank isnt going to be put on it til wednesday due to help not being available til then. Hopefully 4 guys will be enough to carry it in


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

that should work man, insulation and the board should be a nice spot to rest the tank on, are you going to leave the cinder blocks as looks, or are you going to cover them up


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Im going to cover them up for sure. I just have that as the last thing on my list of worries right now. Haha im just getting everything that is necessary done now so that I can get my tank to cycling. Then i will worry about covering them up. Ill post pics of everything for sure though.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Heres the stand with just the cinder blocks, insulation, and mdf. Any comments are welcome. Its as level as I can get it with the irregularities of the cinder blocks.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks good. I thought if i ever do that to glue them ontop of one another but i guess with the weight of the water it will do the same


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats not a bad idea but I dont think these are going anywhere. I got on top of it and rocked a bit but no movement came so I think they are ok. If theres any doubt I will definitely change the setup for sure.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Your gonna want to get some insulation for under the tank. Also mdf wasnt the best choice as it it basically a sponge when it gets wet.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Oops thats not good. I have insulation for under the tank too so I at least did that right. WIll painting the mdf help make it water resistant? Wish I had known that sooner


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You should have interlocked the cinder blocks so that they are not one on top of each other, and if you go and buy a few more you can make it into a solid square... But if not, I would suggest interlocking those cinder block


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

that floor has got to be strong

looks good man


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I didnt interlock them because they would be too wide. They are not moving one bit though. And yes the floor is strong...its a concrete slab







Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

definately strong enough


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> definately strong enough


Ive seen entire houses resting on fewer cinder blocks :laugh:


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> definately strong enough


Ive seen entire houses resting on fewer cinder blocks :laugh:
[/quote]
TRUE TRUE LOL but that looks awsome you can say you got a piece of the great wall of china in your living room.







looks awsome and i dont think you will have many proublems with that wood and water. It shouldnt get to wet enyways.......







Cant wait to see some fish in that tank.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

you used alot of blocks, might be overkill, but if your floor can handle it, you should be ok
looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I am sure its overkill but Id rather do that then have a tank fall in my living room. I am a bit worried about my wood choice but like you said it should not get too wet. The top doesnt absorb the water only the side does. Being the idiot I am I didnt measure the width of my ac110 to fit in the back...so I am actually moving them out from the wall 5 more inches. Im not very pleased with myself on that one. I was going to seal the wood but Ive heard so many different opinions on what to use. Anyone have any experience with MDF and painting or sealing it? Thanks so much...back to the moving of cinder blocks


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ohh man sucks you forgot to leave space for your AC110.

When I was setting up my 180g I just took a good estimate on how much space I needed and I didn't bother measuring. Turned out I had just enough room and afew milimeters to spare haha.

Lets see some pics when she's all setup.
That stand is beefcake


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha yeah Im an idiot







I moved them already and am getting the tank in on wednesday. Cant put water in til the 7th but Ill post pics up along the way.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool man


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks good, you could always place plywood or something around it such as a piece of 2X4 or something to make a 'make-shift' stand to make it stronger, but if its strong enough on your opinion, i think it will work definately...


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I plan on surrounding it with some wood and making it look better too. This is just the beginning







Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Humper said:


> I plan on surrounding it with some wood and making it look better too. This is just the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime man...keep us posted


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

WE finally got the tank moved in and on the stand. 4 guys lifted it out of the truck and onto dollies to move it through the doorway and then picked it up and put it on the stand. Now I have to wait til the 7th to put water in it. Here are some pictures of the progress.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If you were going to 'paint' the wood just use some outside patio paint.. The damn stuff beads water like crazy.. adn I think that would be your best bet...

BUt the tank is there now... lol so....


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha yeah I decided to just cover it in a drop cloth. PLus im going to build a "shell" to cover up the blocks and everything so I can cover up everythingbut the tank







Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man looks good so far


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

looks good why till the 7th to fill it though

looks good why till the 7th to fill it though


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

that tank plus current stand looks good man....im looking forward to seeing finished pics of it


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Malok said:


> looks good why till the 7th to fill it though
> 
> looks good why till the 7th to fill it though


They built it on 12/07/06 and said to wait a month to let the seals set and then fill it. Im just doign what im told


----------

